# السيرافيم  و الشاروبيم وخدماتهم



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

السيرافيم وخدماتهم

 لقداسه البابا

الرؤيا المشهورة في الإصحاح السادس من أشعياء النبى تتكلم عن السيرافيم.

لأول مرة في الكتاب المقدس (أش 6: 2 – 6) فتقول "... رأيت السيد جالسا على كرسى عال ومرتفع وأذياله تملا الهيكل. السارافيم وافقون فوقه لكل واحد ستة أجنحة. باثنين يغطى وجهه، وباثنين يغطى رجليه وباثنين يطير. وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض".

وكلمة سيرافيم كلمة عبرية معناها " محرقة أو متقدة بالنار " وهى جمع لكلمة "ساراف". وقد وردت في مواضع أخرى بمعناها اللغوى وليس بمعناها الملائكى.

وطبقة السيرافيم في الملائكة من الطبقات التي لم يذكر عنها مطلقا أن أحد أفرادها سقط.

فالشيطان – وهو من جماعة الكاروبيم – سقط وجر معه كثيرين من طغمات كثيرة... فسقط معه من جماعة الكاروبيم ومن الرؤساء ومن القواد ومن السلاطين ومن الأرباب، فالقديس بولس الرسول يقول " فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم، بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين.. مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات (أف 6: 12) ".

فلم يرد مطلقا سقوط ملاك من طبقة السيرافيم او من طبقة الكراسى... 
 فالسيرافيم المتقدون بالنار يرمزون الى الحب الالهى.

والسيرافيم عملهم هو تسبيح الله.. فيقولون على الدوام " قدوس قدوس قدوس " وهذه التسبحة قد أخذتها في تسابيحها الشهيرة (الثلاث تقديسات).

وان كانوا قد قاموا بخدمة نحو الإنسان ذكرت أيضا في سفر اشعياء، عندما قال أشعياء النبى "ويل لى أنى هلكت لانى إنسان نجس الشفتين وأنا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين لان عينى قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود. فطار الى واحد من السيرافيم وبيده جمرة قد أخذها بملقط من على المذبح، ومس بها فمى وقال إن هذه قد مست شفتيك، فانتزع إثمك وكفر عن خطيتك" (أش 6: 5 – 7).

الشاروبيم وخدماتهم | الكاروبيم



الكاروبيم كلمة عبرية معناها ملئ المعرفة، وهى جمع كلمة "كروب" والمعرفة تنفخ كما قال سليمان الحكيم، لذلك احتمال سقوط بعض الملائكة منها ممكن. فالشيطان كان من طغمة الكاروبيم وسقط في المجد الباطل والمعرفة الكاذبة. ويمكن تلخيص ذكرهم في الكتاب المقدس كالاتى:

1- أول ذكر للكاروبيم في الكتاب المقدس كان سفر التكوين، وهم الذين أقامهم الله على أبواب جنة عدن عندما طرد آدم وحواء منهما (تك 3: 34).

 أمر الله شعبه في القديم بعمل كروبيم من ذهب لكى يوضع على غطاء تابوت العهد (خر 25:18 و19 والأخبار الثانية 3:10)، وكانا جناحا الكروبيم يظللان التابوت.

3- يقول داود النبى في تشبيه شعرى أن الله ركب على كروب لما ظهر بمجده على الأرض (مز 18: 10) "طأطأ السموات وضباب تحت رجليه، ركب على كروب وطار وهف على أجنحة الرياح". لذلك يقال أن الكروب له جناحان، ويوصف في مكان أخر انه بالأعين، والأعين هنا ترمز للمعرفة.

4- يذكر حزقيال في رؤياه إن الكروبيم كانوا تحت عرش الله " ثم رفعت الكروبيم أجنحتها والبكرات معها ومجد اله إسرائيل عليها من فوق (حز 11: 12) " .

5- على حجاب خيمة الاجتماع كان منقوشا صورة كروبيم كأمر الرب "وتصنع حجابا من اسمانجونى وأرجوان وقرمز وبوص مبروم، صنعة حائك حاذق يصنعه بكروبيم .." (خر 26: 31 ).

6- وفى هيكل سليمان كان كروبان كبيران مغشيان بذهب يظلل جناحاهما التابوت تأذى كان بينهما وبين قدس الأقداس. 

أما حوائط البيت فكانت أيضا منقوشة بكروبيم مع نخيل، وأيضا مصراعى الباب كانا منقوشين بالكروبيم (امل 6:27 -29 و 32 وأيضا 2 أخبار 3: 7), وكان المقصود بكل ذلك هو الدلالة على وجود الله في الهيكل.

7- يلقبهم حزقيال النبى بالأربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدين في رؤياه المشهورة المدونة في سفره قائلا "فنظرت وإذا بريح عاصفة جاءت من الشمال. سحابة عظيمة ونار متواصلة وحلولها لمعان ومن وسطها كمنظر النحاس اللامع من وسط النار. ومن وسطها شبه أربعة حيوانات وهذا منظرها: لها شبه إنسان، ولكل واحد أربعة أوجه، ولكل واحد أربعة أجنحة وأرجلها أرجل قائمة وأقدام أرجلها كقدم رجل العجل..

أما شبه وجوهها فوجه إنسان ووجه أسد لليمين لأربعتها ووجه ثور من الشمال لأربعتها ووجه نسر لأربعتها..." (حز:4 –10).

8- وقد اشتهر الرأي بين علماء اللاهوت الأولين أن لتلك الخلائق الرقيقة الشأن وجوداً حقيقياً، غير أنهم أخذوا هيئات متنوعة بحسب الاقتضاء لغايات خصوصية كما في خيمة الاجتماع وفى رؤيا حزقيال وفى رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي... فيقول يوحنا الرسول " وحول العرش أربعة حيوانات مملوءة عيونا من قدام ومن وراء، والحيوان الأول شبه أسد والحيوان الثانى شبه عجل والحيوان الثالث له وجه إنسان والحيوان الرابع شبه نسر طائر.... ولا تزال نهارا وليلا قائلة قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الإله القادر على كل شئ الذي كان والكائن والذى يأتى" (رؤ 4:6 – 9). وهذه ترمز الى أن الخليقة اجمع موضوعة لخدمة الله، وأن للإله العلى السلطان الفائق على الخلائق الحية، وان كل تلك الخلائق مستعدة على الدوام لإتمام إرادته بصبر الثور وشجاعة الأسد وسرعة النسر وتعقل الإنسان.



* ويُكتَب خطأ: الشارو بيم.​


----------



## kalimooo (14 مايو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (16 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>




*مرور فى منتهى الروووعه

وجميل جدااا

شكرا لمجهودكم الرب يبارككم*

​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 أبريل 2011)

جميل يا استاذ النهيسى .


----------



## النهيسى (18 أبريل 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> جميل يا استاذ النهيسى .


*شكرا
جدا
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2011)

_جميل جدا يا النهيسى_
_شكرا ليك_ 
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ارووجة (21 أبريل 2011)

موضوع مفيد كتير
الرب يبارك حياتك اخي


----------



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _جميل جدا يا النهيسى_
> _شكرا ليك_
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


*شكرا أخى الحبيب
للمرور الرائع
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> موضوع مفيد كتير
> الرب يبارك حياتك اخي


*شكرا أختى الغاليه
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
مرور غالى جداا​*


----------

